# Pot filler



## Eliteplumb (Mar 25, 2013)

I am roughing a pot filler. What is the height of my outlet considiring the stove is 36 '' high ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You are kidding right?

It depends on the brand and model of pot filler, what the tallest pot they are going to use on the stove. If you really are a plumber you should know the answer to this question with the right research. Not asking a bunch of stranger on a plumbing forum.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Makes me wonder


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bill said:


> Makes me wonder


Yep, I wonder how a guy that claims to have done new construction commercial and residential plumbing asks a question like that. I am a service plumber and I can easily figure something like that out.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> You are kidding right?
> 
> It depends on the brand and model of pot filler, what the tallest pot they are going to use on the stove. If you really are a plumber you should know the answer to this question with the right research. Not asking a bunch of stranger on a plumbing forum.


Hes right, you should have the pot filler in hand and the cut sheet will ptovide rough in requirements..


----------



## Eliteplumb (Mar 25, 2013)

Thx guys very helpful


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Cut sheet if new.

When I did a a lot of high end kitchen remods, customer and gc were always involved and signed off on agreed upon height.

I have a folder of signed pot filler heights from remods, comes in handy when people get amnesia.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pot fillers usually do not have a height rough-in specified. I have never seen it on Delta, Moen, or Kohler. Those are the only ones I have installed.

I usually just have the customer pick a height that is comfortable for them based on their pots and cooking habits.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

It goes where the architect or designer designated it to be. It would be a shame if you landed the filler on a fancy pencil border or medallion.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Eliteplumb said:


> I am roughing a pot filler. What is the height of my outlet considiring the stove is 36 '' high ?


 Eliteplumb??? Such a misleading name. Are you even a plumber? After viewing all of your posts, since you have been on PZ, I see no indication that you're a Professional Plumber. Anyone can say _anything_ in their intro. Doesn't mean it is true. You straight up asked a question only a first year apprentice or a DIY'er would ask. I doubt you're a 10+ year plumber or any type of plumber, at that.

Stay away from me!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

You're safe at 84" high


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

We usually install these heres the cut sheet: http://www.waterstoneco.com/downloads/install/3100-3150-install-instruct.pdf. 
It does specify a general height preference but of course its a final decision to be made by the plumber and homeowner. Most of my installs are commercial military and blueprints are provided to ensure exact rough in location. Rule of thumb is usually 12"-15" above the range or stovetop, at least for us it is..


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> You're safe at 84" high


:laughing: thats one hell of a pot you can fit under there...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lja1821 said:


> :laughing: thats one hell of a pot you can fit under there...


It'll work fine as long as the cook isn't one of those guys that pisses on the floor next to the toilet...:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Eliteplumb??? Such a misleading name. Are you even a plumber? After viewing all of your posts, since you have been on PZ, I see no indication that you're a Professional Plumber. Anyone can say anything in their intro. Doesn't mean it is true. You straight up asked a question only a first year apprentice or a DIY'er would ask. I doubt you're a 10+ year plumber or any type of plumber, at that.
> 
> Stay away from me!


That's a lot of conclusions you're drawing there. I have not seen everything at this point in my career either.

He asked about an American Standard faucet and a pot filler installation. Neither of which is something worked on by every plumber every day.

How about we cut a little slack?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, I've never installed a pot filler either. I must not be a plumber either. Never mind I've done stuff many here haven't even heard of, or will ever get the opportunity to do. Like work in a bsl 3 laboratory or braze 6" copper for med gas. 

Not everyone has done everything. A good plumber asks not just does. I've asked some questions on here before that might seem basic to many of you but I haven't done service that long, not residential anyway.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My point is if a person claims to have been doing this for 11 years and has done new construction plumbing, you would think they could figure this out. I have tackled jobs and installs of items I never dealt with in the past. I had enough sense to research the product with cut sheets, and installation instructions. 

There are times I may be stumped like when I asked if I could use a Victaulic clamp fitting on Sch 80 PVC. Something like this example I found conflicting information, and wanted to see if anyone on the forum has done this with success or not.

Something like what the OP asked though should of came to him/her if they truly have been doing plumbing as long as they claimed. But to be fair I will say this. There is no perfect rough in height that I can figure out. There are just a few factors you must take in consideration. 

Clearance to fill Tallest pot used (too a point which brings us to the next thing to consider)
Height has to be in an easy to use location, so not to high where a person needs a step stool to use.
Customers desired location
The third one is the most important. I never installed a pot filler, I never did new construction. Maybe that is why I can look at things and figure out the answer since I have no one telling me exactly what they want (no drawings to follow in service work).


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> That's a lot of conclusions you're drawing there. I have not seen everything at this point in my career either.
> 
> He asked about an American Standard faucet and a pot filler installation. Neither of which is something worked on by every plumber every day.
> 
> How about we cut a little slack?


 I stick with what I said. I have not seen everything, either. But this is something that he should already know or have been able to figure out on his own. His intro suggested he was an experienced plumber, in a sub specialty of plumbing (new construction), where pot filler rough in and finish is quite popular.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> My point is if a person claims to have been doing this for 11 years and has done new construction plumbing, you would think they could figure this out. I have tackled jobs and installs of items I never dealt with in the past. I had enough sense to research the product with cut sheets, and installation instructions.
> 
> There are times I may be stumped like when I asked if I could use a Victaulic clamp fitting on Sch 80 PVC. Something like this example I found conflicting information, and wanted to see if anyone on the forum has done this with success or not.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You would think that a self proclaiming 10 + year plumber, would be able to figure it out. That is what I am saying. If he was an apprentice or even a rookie JMAN, I would have responded different.

I truly believe that DIY'ers infiltrate PZ with no problem at times, without detection.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I think you boys might be reading too much into his question. Couple that with the fact that he didn't word it the way I would have can lead you to believe he's an amateur. 

Had he would have said, is there a standard height these are typically roughed at? That's probably how I would have asked. Just like a shower head, put it wherever but most guys have a standard rough. Maybe he was just asking what the standard is. 

Have you done 2,3, or 5 pot fillers you'd start to zero in on a rough in.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Eliteplumb said:


> I am roughing a pot filler. What is the height of my outlet considiring the stove is 36 '' high ?


*No question is a stupid question ... There is a lot of good answers here, all the designers, architecs, cut sheets --- and then tilemen installing a 1" x 8 raised feature strip. God bless the plumber who roughs in by any of the above and his roughin lands on the raised feature strip. That tileman is going right where his pattern takes him. When you finish the job and your escheution dosen't lay flat and the faucet rocks. You will wish you had never seen a cut sheet. On any rough in talk to the customer and get his/her OK ... Or at least ask questions of the other trades as to what their doing! Same goes for fancy bathrooms e.g. tub fillers, shower rods, shower heads, grab bars and a host of other items.*


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been in the biz for a few years and have done some very large high end homes,never put a pot filler in one of them, but give me a manufacturer and model and I know I can come up with a cut sheet for it by myself.I'd probably handle it like a set of body sprays when there is no elevation given,have the H/O bring the wife in and have her stand at the fixture to establish the correct heights that are comfortable/enjoyable for her and have it signed off for in writing.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *No question is a stupid question ... There is a lot of good answers here, all the designers, architecs, cut sheets --- and then tilemen installing a 1" x 8 raised feature strip. God bless the plumber who roughs in by any of the above and his roughin lands on the raised feature strip. That tileman is going right where his pattern takes him. When you finish the job and your escheution dosen't lay flat and the faucet rocks. You will wish you had never seen a cut sheet. On any rough in talk to the customer and get his/her OK ... Or at least ask questions of the other trades as to what their doing! Same goes for fancy bathrooms e.g. tub fillers, shower rods, shower heads, grab bars and a host of other items.*


Well said,all of the above,part of coordinating a jobsite when you don't feel you have enough info on hand


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> ....or have been able to figure out on his own...


No problem TC. I get your point. Believe what you will.

But, I also know plumbers that have been new construction for 20 years on tract homes and apartment complexes. Not one pot-filler install in the lot of them. I have a family member in an exclusive gated community (not a prison :laughing: ). Not one pot-filler in the neighborhood. Not all new construction is created equal.

So is the standard for a PZ query to be that the answer must be unattainable elsewhere? There are a lot of questions on the PZ that can be fielded just fine at the supply house counter or on Google. Where is the fun in that?

Just sayin' throwing out the "you're not a plumber" and DIY labels is a bit harsh given what is known of the situation.

His intro states over the eleven years he did "some" new construction and "a lot of service calls". Most of what is mentioned centers around drain cleaning. Sure seems like a lot of conclusion jumping.

On the other hand...
I've been schnookered before. :laughing:


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Pot fillers usually do not have a height rough-in specified. I have never seen it on Delta, Moen, or Kohler. Those are the only ones I have installed.
> 
> I usually just have the customer pick a height that is comfortable for them based on their pots and cooking habits.


Here in Maryland people have those big pots for throwing crabs in I had guy bring his biggest pot to the job site so I agree with plbgbiz . You also need to apply your knowledge about the job too I had one with decorative backsplash i had to make sure the rough was through a neutral tile at the right height .


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Copper face said:


> Here in Maryland people have those big pots for throwing crabs in I had guy bring his biggest pot to the job site so I agree with plbgbiz . You also need to apply your knowledge about the job too I had one with decorative backsplash i had to make sure the rough was through a neutral tile at the right height .


On elaborate tile work where fixtures intermingle. It is very important to collaborate with the tile man. I have installed some pretty fancy fixtures on some pretty fancy tile work in and around the DC area. Wish I had pictures.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually stand with the customer and hand them a marker. Then I let them lay it out on the stud.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

For me, it has to be on site, in my hands, look at the bracing (lack thereof most times) and doing the visual on the tile on the wall, guestimating where it most likely will go. 

No perfect science on those and a lot of stoves, gas or electric can have high backs to the range, altering the finished look in relation to the tile work. 

Sometimes the device is put in opposite of its original intended location to begin with. It all depends on many variables not seen until firsthand experience dictates. 


If it goes on an exterior wall, use brass pipe, well insulated.


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly, on new construction, I usually like to to do a walk through with the home owner and the GC when possible. When this isn't possible, I usually get the GC to sign off on the location. Works for me.


----------

